# any suggestion for a pocket gun 40 cal or 45,



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

this is a great forum and appreciate all the experience and great advice this forum has to offer, thanks
I still don't trust the striker fired pin with one in the chamber.
love my glock 27 , but been pocket carrying without one in the chamber for a couple years .very comfortable for me to carry the glock 27 in my pocket.pocket carry is not an issue. Hate to be in a situation and have to rack it back to chamber a round. I should be firing the gun instead of racking the slide.
been looking at pics of para warthog, or kimber ultra 3 inch 1911, px4 storm sub compact..probably have to go to the gun shop and feel a few models.. sometimes pictures don't fit well until you actually have the gun in your hand. there is a gun show coming in two weeks. local gun shops around here don't carry every gun you might want to check out. The gun show might fit well with any suggestions offered from this forum
thanks again:smt023


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lack of a safety seems to be a concern for pocket carry....Look at S&W Shield or M&P series with safety, also I think the Ruger SR 9/40 compact series has one as well....JJ


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If you are carrying your Glock, without a proper holster, well,:buttkick: If you're using the proper holster, you shouldn't worry about carrying with one in the slot, and no safety......I pocket carry without safety on, because my trigger is covered with the proper holster....that being said, you might want to check out the Ruger SR40c........it has the manual safety, and with a mag extension, feels almost full size....almost. Reasonably priced.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The AMT Backup was DAO, but not the highest quality. The Colt New Agent is DAO, but a bit large for pocket carry.

There are several .357 revolvers that will carry in the pocket safely and the .357 is a solid man stopper (probably more effective than a .45). I have a 12 ounce 340 PD. It disappears in the pocket.

I have a 640 Pro that will fit in the pocket nicely but feels too heavy for pocket carry. I wear it on my belt.

If you do pocket carry, you should also ankle carry. While seated, especially in the car, the pocket carried weapon is not accessible at all. While seated the ankle carried weapon is easily accessed.

While standing the reverse is true. Carry both. I always do. I am currently wearing a G27 on my ankle and a G23 on my hip (under a untucked camp shirt).


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

I have to second all the comments on the Ruger SR40C ($419). I have one and love it. With both a 9 and 15 round mag, it really is versatile. The 1911 style safety is nice to. Very easy for me to flick off. My girlfriend has the Ruger LCR 38 Special ($399). This is also an excellent carry gun. Light as a potato chip, reliable as dirt, butter smooth trigger, and accurate as all heck. Here are some video reviews on both. Go to youtube and do a search on any gun you're interested in. Tons of good gun review vids there.

Don <><

Ruger LCR .38 Special - YouTube

Ruger SR40c - YouTube


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

that ruger sr40c looks very nice,watched a few videos, never even knew ruger had such a nice piece like that SR40c.
the colt new agent is also very nice, love the exposed hammer.looked at the m&p.. all great prospects..

appreciate all the input.
the ankle carry while in a vehicle is a great idea

leaning toward an exposed hammer, i'm assuming trigger pull is better with the exposed hammer in single action mode..I might be wrong,lol

.thanks again


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

pic said:


> i'm assuming trigger pull is better with the exposed hammer in single action mode..I might be wrong,lol.thanks again


Hi Pic. You're quite right about the trigger pull in single action mode being lighter for revolvers. But if you're considering a revolver, pick up a Ruger LCR and try the trigger. It uses a special caming action and is very nice. Keep watching all those gun review videos at youtube to educate yourself about the current crop of really fine guns. But I warn you, watching those vids can become addictive. It is for me.

Semper Fi

Don <><


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

it is very addicting watching the videos, looked at the clock was running late for work,lol, thanks again


genesis said:


> Hi Pic. You're quite right about the trigger pull in single action mode being lighter for revolvers. But if you're considering a revolver, pick up a Ruger LCR and try the trigger. It uses a special caming action and is very nice. Keep watching all those gun review videos at youtube to educate yourself about the current crop of really fine guns. But I warn you, watching those vids can become addictive. It is for me.
> 
> Semper Fi
> 
> Don <><


----------

